# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen

## packard

Ik ben Gerben, ik ben nieuw op dit forum, ik ben 68 jaar en ik verwacht antwoorden te krijgen op vragen die ik aan mijn huisarts niet durf te stellen. Ik ben gepensioneerd en surf veel op het net. Dat iets dat ik ook al deed voor mijn beroep.

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Gerben, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Logisch dat je sommige dingen niet aan de huisarts durft te vragen en dan antwoorden hoopt te vinden via het surfen op het web. Wellicht kun je hier de antwoorden vinden.

Tot ziens op het forum en een fijne dag.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

